# 20 rep squats



## ben jamming (Jan 28, 2008)

I am just coming to the end of my 20 rep squat routine where I will hopefully be doing 100kg for 20 in 3 days time (thats a big step for me!). I was just wondering if-

1- you have tried one of these routines and how you found it and

2- what you managed to achieve


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

ben jamming said:


> I am just coming to the end of my 20 rep squat routine where I will hopefully be doing 100kg for 20 in 3 days time (thats a big step for me!). I was just wondering if-
> 
> 1- you have tried one of these routines and how you found it and
> 
> 2- what you managed to achieve


Ben

Congrats WHEN you achieve it! :thumb:

What did you go from and to?

20 rep squats [or as some call them widow makers] can definately kickstart your body into new growth due to the overall stress on the body and the effort required to do them


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

i do a routine which i do 12,10,8,6,4 reps and then do a set of 15 rep rest pause set, start light, keep increasing the weight and the final rep will be the hardest, when it come to the set of 15 i go slightly higer than the first set of 12


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

fair play my friend, get ready to be sick or possibly faint.

I don't have the minerals anymore.


----------



## ben jamming (Jan 28, 2008)

i started 5 weeks ago on 60kg. I have never been past 6 reps on 100 so thought that would be a good number to go for. I did 95kg for 20 yesterday, I cannot express the trauma my body went through, I actually lost count and ended up doing 21. I have never done a routine like this so am hoping to like you say, kickstart some more growth. Thanks for the encouragement too, its appreciated.


----------



## ben jamming (Jan 28, 2008)

i actually want the sickness, i have not had that before. luckily my power rack came last week so if i do faint, i should be safe (to an extent!). and i know what you mean, i dont think i will be rushing back to this routine in a hurry!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

20 rep squats are awesome! only reason people dont do them is because they are too hard!


----------



## ben jamming (Jan 28, 2008)

i thinks its as much a mental thing as physical! you have to be prepared. the difference between a set of 5 very heavy ones to a set of 20 at not such a heavy weight is frightening. another good thing is my uncle does the same, so there is a strong sense of friendly competition between us. failure really is not an option.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I am doing 100kg for 5 and that is hard enough, 20 reps must be hard hard work. Well done mate. :beer:


----------



## ben jamming (Jan 28, 2008)

why dont u give the routine a go? start at 60kg and work upward. one thing i find with squats more than any other exercise is that you seem to be able to grind them out.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i train 3 weeks out of the month with 15 reppers, 1 week going heavy with 6 reps.

20 reppers is very hard mentally and physically especially when its with a taxing weight.


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

built my wheels with 20 rep squats they rock..........


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I did many years ago, I wanted to do 20 reps with 3 plates, (140kg), as I read it was a good weight to do.

So built up from 90kg adding a bit each week.

By the end it was mental torture.

I got the 140 x 20, (I'm not at all built for squatting), then proceeded to throw up


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

martinmcg said:


> built my wheels with 20 rep squats they rock..........


Cant argue with that mate!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i don't specifically do them, but many of my workouts contain similar things

last nights involved 21 squat cleans, 21 ring dips, then 15 of them, then 9, (for time) then collapse into a heap.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

20 rep squats are killers...but they are brilliant,its a love/hate thing!!!

more people should do these....!!!


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

I love 20 rep squats i do them every month or so, last time i did it a bit diff my leg day just consisted of 10 sets of the same weight for 20reps, i can squat 180 190 1rep maxish so i did it with 100 kg like u. Brutal thats all il say lol


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i am doing 20 reps on legs on every exercise, i'm having a break fro squats at the mo, but did them since january til august, 20 reps works for me I have noticed good improvement since upping the reps pre contest


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

I am with Miles with the higher reps on legs. My legs have always been a massive weak point now only with higher reps not higher amount of sets mind you have i been able to improve them.

My best is 405lb for 20 reps, not atg but good enough to pass in most pling feds. When i started doing 20 reppers i used to breath so hard afterwards i could taste blood from my throat:rolleyes:


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I did many years ago, I wanted to do 20 reps with 3 plates, (140kg), as I read it was a good weight to do.
> 
> So built up from 90kg adding a bit each week.
> 
> ...


LOL - I bet they delivered you the gains though?


----------



## ben jamming (Jan 28, 2008)

i cannot even imagine doin 20 for 140kg, that must have been CRAZY! it seems that 20 reppers are a favourite amongst the heavy weights here so that cant be a bad thing. has anyone ever tried 5 sets of 20 reps? i did it once at 65kg. do you think that 5 sets of 20 is over doing it?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

have tried 20 rep squats with 180 kg but i find im breathing thru my **** at the end of the set ...

for me personally i try go heavy and low reps for squats and leave any rep work for leg press and x tensions

thats just me personally and its worked pretty well


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> I am with Miles with the higher reps on legs. My legs have always been a massive weak point now only with higher reps not higher amount of sets mind you have i been able to improve them.
> 
> My best is 405lb for 20 reps, not atg but good enough to pass in most pling feds. When i started doing 20 reppers i used to breath so hard afterwards i could taste blood from my throat:rolleyes:


Thats awesome Con...

I think if done properly, ie a weight where by 15th rep your fcked and breathing hard and then you have to grind out another 5 reps with lungs and legs and back on fire is way to go...

Done like that I cant imagine you would be able to do more than 1 set (I know i couldnt PMSL)

I took a bet once when I was 21 or 22, 15 reps at 220kg to a box\bench...

I find it hard to turn down a bet\challenge PMSL...

Anyway I did it, but by 13 i was shot to sh1t, but continued anyway,and on 15th Rep I burst a few blood vessels in my head quite badly...

Couldnt train or even move much for 2 weeks without excruciating headaches....

I won tho.....

A whole £5.............

Yeah I know!!! Another fckin stupid thing ive done :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ben jamming (Jan 28, 2008)

£5 and a lot of respect i should imagine! did you burst blood vessels due to not breathing properly or was it just the extreme weight?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ben jamming said:


> £5 and a lot of respect i should imagine! did you burst blood vessels due to not breathing properly or was it just the extreme weight?


Nah they thought I was an idiot for taking the bet as was a p1ss take, which I was :lol: :lol:

(I was young and needed the money lol)

Breathing was fine, was just so close to limit and stressing my body that something had to give, was my head this time:lol: :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

did my first 20 repper for about 6-8 months....managed 130kg.

felt good, training partner tried talking to me after though which just left me sounding like a walrus as i made up the oxygen debt lol


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2008)

I am a big fan of 20 rep squats and did 180kg for 21 a couple of weeks ago. Next target is 220x20! They are not something I would do every week, my normal routine would be 4 working sets of 10 with 200-220.


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

So, I've read how hard it is, how much it hurts, difficulty with breathing, etc, etc!! Sounds awful!!

Why then, am I feeling really excited about getting to the gym to try this for myself??

What's wrong with me??

Did a 50 rep set of leg presses last week to finish off. Boy was I finished!! Mmm! Mucho squatting!! Bring it on!! :thumb:


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh dear. Tried em, got to 17 reps with 100kg (half usual weight), thought my head was gonna blow up, had to lay on the floor!! Not good!!

I can see why people don't do em. I may have had a stroke, and not the good kind!! Definitely don't feel too good.

Typically, finished leg workout though! ****!!


----------



## _kevinjames_ (Sep 16, 2007)

sounds like i need 2 try these. Just wondering how many work sets would b good 2 start with and what rest time between sets? R u guys doing these every week?


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

How many sets of 20 do yers do?!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bulk_250 said:


> How many sets of 20 do yers do?!


One set...


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I think i only ever built up to 60kg x 20

Definatly going to start doing them.

First leg session in 3 months with an injury i managed

50 x 10, 60 x 10, 70 x 10, 80 x 6

Definatly aiming for 70 x 20


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Tall said:


> One set...


Ah right, was thinking you meant three sets of 20 at first! I'll have to try them next leg day.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bulk_250 said:


> Ah right, was thinking you meant three sets of 20 at first! I'll have to try them next leg day.


Pick a weight you can do 8 reps to depth with, and without taking the bar from your shoulders hit 20 reps.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

my warm up is always about 20 reps. i do 2 of these, once a month i do hgih reps on all bodyparts.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Bulk_250 said:


> How many sets of 20 do yers do?!


i hit 15's over 3 sets... if i was working on 20's i'd still do 3 sets.

i'm a sadist at heart :lol:


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER would have no fingers left.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lmao


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

would report the spam but i get a fast error


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> would report the spam but i get a fast error


Same here:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

_kevinjames_ said:


> sounds like i need 2 try these. Just wondering how many work sets would b good 2 start with and what rest time between sets? R u guys doing these every week?


1 set mate.

Warm up, pic a weight that youd normally do for 8-10 and do 20 with it. first 8-10 should be ok, rest pause the rest of them. Brutal mate. do them right and youll not want to do another set.


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

i tried to do 20 ATG reps (60kg) ,but failed at 12 reps.

think i was too warn out by then.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Try 55kg

Then week after 57.5kg

then week 3 try 60kg again. If you get more then 12 then great success


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

I've been doing 20 rep squats since I started lifting in Feb, but been wondering if it's time for a change? Started off with 20kg in Feb, now up to 47.5kg (inc a few weeks out with illness etc) but feel I could go higher for less reps. I go to parallel as well so they are proper squats!

Do you think it would be beneficial to up the weight and lower the reps for a bit? Thinking of the 6-8 rep range. Plus I don't have training buddies anymore so want to feel safe doing it on my own!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

yummymummy79 said:


> I've been doing 20 rep squats since I started lifting in Feb, but been wondering if it's time for a change? Started off with 20kg in Feb, now up to 47.5kg (inc a few weeks out with illness etc) but feel I could go higher for less reps. I go to parallel as well so they are proper squats!
> 
> Do you think it would be beneficial to up the weight and lower the reps for a bit? Thinking of the 6-8 rep range. Plus I don't have training buddies anymore so want to feel safe doing it on my own!


 If growth is your goal then yes, 20 rep squats are meant to be a temporary change of programme to re-initialise growth.

SD


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

yummymummy79 said:


> I've been doing 20 rep squats since I started lifting in Feb, but been wondering if it's time for a change? Started off with 20kg in Feb, now up to 47.5kg (inc a few weeks out with illness etc) but feel I could go higher for less reps. I go to parallel as well so they are proper squats!
> 
> Do you think it would be beneficial to up the weight and lower the reps for a bit? Thinking of the 6-8 rep range. Plus I don't have training buddies anymore so want to feel safe doing it on my own!


Maybe you need a squat rack for the safety side.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cool, will give it a go next leg day then, hopefully it'll work out.

Should be OK from a safety side, usually a few guys in there checking my form (sneaking a peek at my a$$ more like!) so won't worry too much.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Makes sense to me:whistling:


----------



## krisjones24 (Nov 15, 2008)

talking of 20 reps squats when i was dieting for my show this year i was doing a massive super set of 25reps with 100kg on squat, then 3 plates on the hack squat 25 reps and 25 reps of leg extensions i would do 3 gian sets and this was hard especially when your carb depleated i could not work for a week when i first did it lol

did help ripp my quads up thoe shame about the hams lol

this is the diffrence it made in 6 weeks or so.


----------

